# Is Rice Fat Free?



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2007)

Plain rice I mean (no butter)

also a food forum would be great!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah but the starch in plain white rice is not supposed to be good for you


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you planning on eating only rice? Be sure to get a variety of nutrients into your diet and try brown rice, it's more nutrient dense than white rice.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2007)

Rice has starch so it isn't fat free but u can eat brown rice cuz it's healthier and more nutritious!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2007)

it's a starchy food, that's all. brown rice is also good for you, but that's not my favorite.


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know if it's fat free, but any kind of rice is VERY high in carbs.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2007)

Its high in carbs?

I really like rice and i was wondering how fattening it is


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Rice is high in carbs, but if you go for Basmati or brown rices they have a low GI and leave you feeling fuller for longer - you only have to worry about carbs if you're on a low carb diet such as atkins...


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2007)

So do carbs make you gain weight? sorry Im clueless


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm from Peru, we eat rice and potatoes all the time and we're not fat. People obsessed with carbs and fat should just drink water, lol sorry bad joke. I guess that all depends on your metabolism and how balanced you are. Carbs are not bad as long you eat them in moderation, same with fat.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree.

Carbs wont make you fat, what makes you fat is eating them in excess and not excersicing, however, athletes need to consume them in bigger amounts than people that don't work out as hard as them, because they burn probably the double amount of calories than a regular person would with a regular excersice routine, so they are good for them.

White rice doesnt have any fat on it, it has starch though, chinese people eat it a lot and most chinese people i know aren't fat at all.

* According to the **USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference,** a small baked or boiled potato, with the skin, would have 128 calories, 30 g carbs, 3 g fiber, a good amount of magnesium, potassium, B vitamins and vitamin C. The one half cup of cooked white rice would have fewer calories with 97, however the rice would have less fiber and only the selenium content would beat out the potato. Enriched rice does have more thiamine and folate than regular white rice. *

*Both the white rice and potato are very starchy. Neither have any fat to speak of. I would say the small potato would be more nutritious than the rice.*


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 24, 2007)

Eating more food than your body needs causes your body to store the excess. Too much of anything is bad.

There are so many diets out there and they all tend to have their own set system of what you should eat and what you shouldn't eat. It can all be extremely confusing.


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree on the brown rice, if you do love rice (I do, I'm a carboholic, Mmmmm) try brown!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2007)

well I love Rice! but want to add veggies to it what not, but Im making sure its not fattening ,the rice alone


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 24, 2007)

Oooh veggies and rice = yummy!

Here's a neat website that can help you count your nutrients.

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

It's free. Just set up an account and you can put the type of food in that your eating, or even thinking of eating and it gives you a breakdown of your nutrients.


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that's weird! I just had someone recommend this site to me today!!! Must be a sign!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 25, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: Getttt dieting!!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I don't think I need to diet, I only weigh 120/125 at 5'8", lol, but I do think it's important to keep track of what you put in your mouth!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 25, 2007)

Rice is fat-free but like others said, it is high in carbs. Carbs themselves won't hurt you -- in fact, you need to eat some carbs every day. However, carbs made from whole-grain products or other complex carbs are much more healthy for you than simple or processed carbs. Whole-grain products have fiber which keeps you full longer and is heart-healthy; simple carbs can mess up your blood sugar and make it harder to loose weight if you eat too many, plus they are low in fiber. (I've heard that the vast majority of Americans do not eat enough fiber every day.) Examples of healthy whole-grain carbs are brown rice, whole grain pasta, whole grain bread, cereals made with whole grains, etc. Examples of simple carbs are sugar, white rice, potatoes, white bread or other white baked goods like pasteries and plain bagels, etc.

A little bit of white rice won't hurt anyone, but if you want to eat a lot of rice, I'd recommend trying brown rice. I'm not a huge fan of brown rice since it tastes more "grainey", but I do like Uncle Ben's Instant Brown Rice, it has a texture and flavor that's closer to white rice than other brown rices I've tried.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

I love fitday! But I always forget to update mine =(. I never eat white rice anymore, since all the nutrients have basically been processed out of it, like white bread. Pearled barley, interestingly enough, is also similar to white rice in that respect. Hulled barley, which is more difficult to find outside of Whole Foods/Trader Joes, is a far more complete grain. Other good options would be wild rice (which is actually a seed, but who cares), and QUINOA! Quinoa is the most fantastic grain you can eat - it's a complete protein, gluten-free, high in iron, phosphorus, calcium, and magnesium, and has a small amount of the good monounsaturated fats. I eat quinoa whenever I can and I love it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooh thanks for the link! I'm going to check this out! :sheep:


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 25, 2007)

I always thought that wild rice was a grass. It is good stuff. Kind of a strange name for it because chances are that while it was once grown wild, it is now intentionally planted.

i have a dear friend from the Phillipines and she eats rice like it's going out of style, her rice cooker is on 24/7.


----------



## LVA (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree w/every1 that brown rice is a lot healthier for u than white rice , but it's realli hard for me to swallow cuz it taste like cardboard.

I'm Asian and i eat @ least 3 big bowls (1cup cooked?) of rice a day w/my meals. I'm not fat and neither is any1 in my family. None of my Asian friends (who eat white rice ) are overweight either.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 25, 2007)

definatly eat brown rice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

